# Taking Another Look at Creatine



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Creatine has been one of the most popular sports supplements since it’s introduction some 17 years ago. Yet, there is still a lot of mystery and confusion regarding it. In this article, I hope to clear some of that up as I detail what it is, it’s history, it’s use in bodybuilding, some of the [...]

*Read More...*


----------

